# Experience With BWeaver



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Laura is just great to deal with. I discovered I was queenless last Saturday and an email to Laura resulted in a new queen installed this afternoon. Thanks for the quick and friendly response Laura.:applause:
Jim


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I had the exact same experience getting a new queen. Good communication and they also delivered my nucs on the exact day they were promised, when I ordered them back in Jan. I wish I could say the same for the other vendor whom refuses to even communicate and has yet to deliver the two nucs I ordered from them. Had I known this, I would have purchased all my bees from Bee Weaver instead.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, who to do business with in the future is a no-brainer now 
Jim


----------



## Sid from Texas (Jan 24, 2011)

I have had the same experience


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have a hive dating back to a 2006 BWeaver All American that has survived through years of massive die offs here, and is putting on a great crop this year.


----------



## Littlestinger (Apr 21, 2011)

*Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

I bought two queens from these guys. They sent them, I installed them right away in some hives, and both queens died in the cages by the next day.

I emailed them about it a couple of times, and they dont even bother to respond.

I won't be buying anything from them ever again.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

If they arrived alive it sounds like the problem was on your end.


----------



## MCI (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

I fail to see how it is BeeWeaver's fault. You received the queens alive and they died in your care.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

I've been buying packages (only 2 back in 2006) and queens (annually) from them since 2006. Bought 23 this year. Installed them, and have never had any problems with the bees. A couple of "operator errors" but not with the bees. Seems like a couple of the queens may not have been mated well, but hey, that happens sometimes. Not Weavers fault. All in all, I've been extremely satisfied with them. They have outperformed my Russians and Minnesota Hygenics hands-down. Oh, and I never, ever treat for mites. Any of my bees. I'll keep buying from them.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Littlestinger (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

I received the queens and put the cages into a couple of queenless hives, actually one hive and one nuc, but still. They died by the next day inside the cage. It's not as if I left them sit in the cages for a couple of weeks unattended. 

Whether that is my fault or not, the fact is I have emailed them a couple of times simply asking if there was anything they could do. They didn't even bother to answer. Sorry but that is poor customer service. They didnt seem to have any problems answering emails quickly when I was asking them about making a purchase.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

Is it common practice to guarantee queens after they are delivered alive? Just asking, because I don't know the answer. Sorry you are having difficulty communicating. That obviously hasn't been the case for myself and many others, as you can see. If you want to see difficulty in communicating, go over to the Busybees thread.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*



Littlestinger said:


> They died by the next day inside the cage.
> 
> They didn't even bother to answer. Sorry but that is poor customer service.


Could you tell if the queens were killed or just died? What kind of cages? W/ or w/out attendants in the cage w/ the queen?

People do get busy ya know. But I can imagine how it looks from your point of view.

If you needed those queens for splits, your splits probably have queen cells by now, so more queens wouldn't help.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*



Risky Beesness said:


> Is it common practice to guarantee queens after they are delivered alive? Just asking, because I don't know the answer.


No, I don't think so. Otherwise there would be false claim abuse going on all the time. People like getting something for nothing.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

On the purchase page it states that they are not responsible after they arrive alive. No guarantees, nor should you expect any.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got an email from Laura. Since i got screwed on my two nucs from Busybees, I was able to take advantage of Bee Weavers Italian nucs from Florida, to replece the two nucs I didn't receive. My schedule was going to be tricky over the next few weeks. Laura emailed me and we made arrangements for me to pick them up between business trips and vacation. Once again, Bee Weaver rocks. It is refreshing when a business, especially ahomegrown business, goes the extra mile to work with their customers.


----------



## Littlestinger (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*



sqkcrk said:


> Could you tell if the queens were killed or just died? What kind of cages? W/ or w/out attendants in the cage w/ the queen?
> 
> People do get busy ya know. But I can imagine how it looks from your point of view.
> 
> If you needed those queens for splits, your splits probably have queen cells by now, so more queens wouldn't help.


Im not sure if they were killed or died from the heat of shipping maybe, just delayed.

However, beeweaver emailed me a few days ago, and they sent me replacement queens. I just installed them today. Apparently they were just really busy a couple of weeks ago. I'm happy, the bees are happy, and only the larvae in the queen cells didn't come out OK in this deal.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

Another good transaction. After making special arrangements, picked up my two nucs on Mon. Got them in a hive Mon evening and everyone seems happy. Got to check everybody out this AM, sugar em up, and head for Utah for 10 days of rafting.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

Talking tgo a friend last night , he mentioned that 10 out of 13 queens were killed, or died, after he made splits and installed Weaver Buckfast Queens. His splits weren't queenless for any real period of time. Made the splits and installed the queens right away and then moved them to another location. 

22% take isn't very good. I don't know what happened.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

Have a Weaver Queen that is not laying well. Policies that I have found on their website deal with instalation problems and arriving dead. Started to pinch her but e-mailed Risa at R Weaver instead. She is sending me a new queen on a one time only basis, as long as I send her the old queen back. They are going to put her in a nuc to prove me right or wrong. If I'm right I get to keep the new queen free of charge. If I'm wrong, I pay for the new queen. 
I think that's fair.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*



NCbeek said:


> Started to pinch her but e-mailed Risa at R Weaver instead.


There is a difference between "B weaver" and "R weaver" (different companies after a falling out)
This thread was talking about B weaver. Good to know about R Weaver's willingness to make their customer happy however!


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Beeweaver sucks at customer service, and selling healthy bees.*

Good luck, I hope she arrives alive in this heat.


----------

